# Wifi: Mot de passe incorrect



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2010)

Hello à tous

Je suis en ce moment dans un hôtel, et j'ai plusieurs ordinateurs à connecter à Internet sous la main.
Le PC, sous Windows, Seven qui bénéficie de la connexion de l'hôtel, une connexion ethernet, la seule disponible, fonctionne donc sans problèmes.
Pour connecter les deux autres ordinateurs, j'ai choisi d'utilise Connectify, un petit soft, qui permet de partager la connexion ethernet vers le WiFi, et faire de l'ordinateur, un hotspot, oui, vous savez, comme le truc implémenté en natif sur Mac 
Il utilise une mot de passe WPA2-Personnel.
La connexion au réseau, avec un des deux ordinateurs, sous Windows Vista passe sans soucis.
Mais le problème, c'est la connexion du MacBook, qui m'envoie un "mot de passe incorrect" vérifié, et changé des dizaines de fois sans succès. Toujours le même problème.

J'ai essayé avec succès la connexion WiFi avec mon téléphone portable (HTC Hero). J'en conclus donc que le problème vient bel et bien de mon MacBook.

J'ai tenté une configuration manuelle du réseau Wifi: mdp incorrect
supprimer les .plist AirPort: mdp incorrect
réinitialiser 4 fois de suite la PRAM: mdp incorrect

Configuration: MacBook blanc 2,4 GHz Early 2008 avec 10.6.4 à jour.

Des idées?


----------

